# Blood test opinions?



## Ellie-Evie (Mar 24, 2013)

Sorry this is such a long post, just wondered if anyone had any knowledge on this? Or would at least find it interesting?

When I was booking Evie in to be spayed they asked if I wanted blood tests to check her levels so that they can be a bit more sure of her health before putting her under general anaesthetic. It was optional but I obviously said yes. I expected everything to be fine and dropped her off for the op, but one of the readings came back high (live enzymes was 127 when it should be between 10 and 100). I therefore didn't put her through the op and instead they re-tested her liver enzymes 2 weeks later and they were perfect (46) so she had the op and was a fantastic patient and recovered super quick. I was just wondering your opinions on her readings and the reason why her liver enzymes reading might have jumped around so much? The only thing I did different was change her food from Wainwrights to Burns as I was told a lower protein food could help lower the liver enzymes reading.

LaserCyte (31 May 2013 09:55)
RBC (5.50 - 8.50) - 6.03
HCT (37.0 - 55.0) - 45.5
HGB (12.0 - 18.0) - 14.6
MCV (60.0 - 77.0) - 75.4
MCH (18.5 - 30.0) - 24.2
MCHC (30.0 - 37.5) - 32.1
RDW (14.7 - 17.9) - 16.0
%RETIC - 0.8
RETIC (10.0 - 110.0) - 51.2
WBC (5.50 - 16.90) - 10.89
%NEU - 51.1
%LYM - 40.6
%MONO - 6.1
%EOS - 1.6
%BASO - 0.6
NEU (2.00 - 12.00) - 5.56
LYM (0.50 - 4.90) - 4.42
MONO (0.30 - 2.00) - 0.66
EOS (0.10 - 1.49) - 0.17
BASO (0.00 - 0.10) - 0.07
PLT (175 - 500) - 424
MPV - 9.6
PDW - 22.5
PCT - 0.41
PLT Abnormal Distribution (RD)

VetTest (31 May 2013 09:54)
GLU (4.11 - 7.94) - 6.20
UREA (2.5 - 9.6) - 8.6
CREA (44 - 159) - 60
TP (52 - 82) - 57
ALT (10 - 100) - 127 (this was the HIGH reading for her liver enzymes)
ALKP (23 - 212) - 167

Re-Tested VetTest (17 June 10:20)
ALT (10 - 100) - 46


----------



## lilbabyvenus (Feb 8, 2009)

I'm not sure why it would have happened.. I'm not wondering if it could have something to do with stress (like being brought to the vet)? Or maybe she just had a mild infection of some sort? I'm glad the levels are normal now though!


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

I wouldn't have worried about that first value on the ALT. A blood test is just a snapshot in time. The blood at that exact moment it was drawn. It can be affected by dehydration, excess panting, stress. If the other liver values were elevated as well, then you would have had cause to worry. BUN and Creatinine were normal. I'm surprised they didn't just do the surgery, but maybe since they had documented an abnormal value, they felt better waiting for liability reasons.


----------



## Ellie-Evie (Mar 24, 2013)

Thank you lilbabyvenus and Brodysmom.
Evie is a really chilled out dog, incredibly relaxed heartbeat at all times, even at the vets. She wasn't acting any differently so not sure if an infection could have been the reason.
Yes Brodysmom, I did just worry a bit too much I think. I thought that if I took the chance and then she wasn't ok I would never forgive myself. She's costing me a fortune, but I'd rather that and have her with me - as I'm sure everyone else on here is with their Chis. She doesn't drink a lot, so maybe she was particularly dehydrated before the op as I had been starving her since the night before for the op. She doesn't pant. When they rung about the high reading they asked my opinion, they said they were happy to go ahead but if I wanted to be extra sure then I could just get her checked again in 2 weeks, so I decided to wait.
Mimi is so healthy *touch wood*, but Evie keeps having these random little problems. Her kneecaps are already dislocating and she stands bow-legged, random high reading on the blood test, she has a small cloudy spot on one of her eyes, her anal glands need to be done regularly as they keep blocking, she had to have 2 teeth removed (one baby, and one adult as it was clashing and pushing both teeth outwards). Poor baby :-( she's so so beautiful and has such a fantastic temperament but doesn't seem to be having much luck health-wise. Thank you very much for your opinions and help


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

I went thru this when Zari went in for her spay...I was looking for her test results but I just cant find them ...but her Alt was elevated, enough to worry the vet...as she was already fasting they went ahead and did the serum bile acid concentration test. This involves taking one blood sample after the dog has fasted for 12 hours, and another 2 hours after it is fed a high-fat meal. Both samples are then tested for bile acid levels. She tested normal...turned out to be a false high due to her being dehydrated and/or stressed....she went back the next week and had her spay without incident and then she had her liver enzymes checked q 6 months x2...she was within normal range each time.....so try not to worry


----------



## Ellie-Evie (Mar 24, 2013)

Thank you Nabi, maybe she was a bit stressed or dehydrated then. I might get her bloods done at regular intervals just to keep an eye on everything.


----------

